# Ludwigia Repens Rubin



## Mr.Shenanagins (18 Oct 2021)

Just a good shot of my Ludwigia Repens Rubin. Not as popular as it’s cousin red mini, but if you have room for it it’s a beautiful deep pink/red when it has enough light.


----------



## noodlesuk (20 Oct 2021)

Beautiful shot. I've never managed to grow this, might be time to try it again.


----------



## Tim Lee (20 Oct 2021)

Assume it wouldn’t achieve that colouration in a low tech tank?


----------



## Jack B (21 Oct 2021)

Tim Lee said:


> Assume it wouldn’t achieve that colouration in a low tech tank?


It does near the surface, so long as you can use brightish light levels. I like it in my low tech setup. Lower leaves are green/brown


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (21 Oct 2021)

It should hit that in low tech. The light is really what makes it happy, closer it gets the more intense the color. I have a Twinstar S V2 above my tank.


----------



## Tim Lee (21 Oct 2021)

Cool, have Superfish led ramping up to max of 60%. Might give it a go as looks beautiful.
Easy to source?


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (21 Oct 2021)

Tim Lee said:


> Cool, have Superfish led ramping up to max of 60%. Might give it a go as looks beautiful.
> Easy to source?


I got mine through GLA here in the US, but it was a tropica pot. The first time I got it on the bay and I received what I believe is narrow leaf Ludwigia. Not nearly as nice


----------



## John q (21 Oct 2021)

Tim Lee said:


> Easy to source?


Yes.









						Ludwigia Repens Rubin
					

Variety of Ludwigia repens from North America with striking dark red leaves and stalk. Stems from 20-50 cm and 4-6 cm wide. It makes a fine colour




					www.aquariumgardens.co.uk
				












						Tropica Ludwigia repens rubin
					

Tropica Ludwigia repens rubin Variety of Ludwigia repens from North America with striking dark red leaves and stalk. Stems from 20-50 cm and 4-6 cm wide. It provides a great colour contrast to the green shades in the aquarium. Plant in large groups to enhance the decorative effect, and prune...




					www.horizonaquatics.co.uk


----------



## Tim Lee (21 Oct 2021)

👍 Thanks


----------

